# RotaLock vs. Cheeseborough clamps



## Jim Eddy (Oct 20, 2017)

I will need a quantity of pipe clamps for attaching battens to the grid. Many of these attachments won't be at a right angle, so Cheeseborough clamps would work better. There are a couple instances where I will need to control rotation of the pipe. Would a rotalock clamp be better than a rigid (90°) cheeseborough? Overall, how do they compare for working loads, etc?

Jim


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2017)

The Mutual Hardware site, while not listing a brand of Rota-Lock, indicates an 8,000 lb load capacity

https://www.mutualhardware.com/collections/rigging-hardware/products/lock-pipe-clamp-1-1-4

Our full stage side lighting ladders are three horizontal rungs of 1-1/2 pipe, using these clamps.


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2017)

Jim Eddy said:


> I will need a quantity of pipe clamps for attaching battens to the grid. Many of these attachments won't be at a right angle, so Cheeseborough clamps would work better.


I would vote for "swivel burgers" in this case, yes.


Jim Eddy said:


> There are a couple instances where I will need to control rotation of the pipe. Would a rotalock clamp be better than a rigid (90°) cheeseborough? Overall, how do they compare for working loads, etc?
> 
> Jim


When you say "rotation of the pipe" do you mean you don't want the pipe to "spin" in the clamp? If that's the case I prefer Cheseboroughs. Depending on the single end of a bolt, point of contact to fight the torque of 4 S4's yoked out at 90° is asking a lot, IMHO. I don't particularly care for Rotalocks, never have.


----------

